# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  comment on forum rules in Chinese

## yky

Not sure if this is the proper place to post but I can't find a better place to post.

At least 50% of the forum rules in Chinese is unintelligible. I see that the date of the post is in 2008, more than 10 years ago. Google translate must have made a big improvement over the 10 years. Perhaps it is time to have the rules translated again.

----------

